# ------Bionicon Supershuttle 1------



## Trasher_one (1. Oktober 2009)

Muss mich leider aus Studentischen Gründen von meinem Supershuttle trennen.
es ist Modell 2008 und im sehr guten, gepflegten zustand.

weitere infos :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bionicon-Supershuttle-I-no-Edison-remedy-Enduro_W0QQitemZ220487950637QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item33561b212d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Technischen Daten:

Rahmengröße L
Ausstattungsvariante 1 (also die mittlere NP 3350,-)

Supershuttle 1 (auch in braun erhältlich)
Rahmen 7005 T6 AL
Gewicht (Rahmen) 13,5 (2,9) kg
Gabel Bionicon Double Agent 70-150mm
Dämpfer X-Fusion 02 R (55mm)
Steuersatz Bionicon F.I.T
Vorbau Bionicon Twin-Lock
Lenker Bio AL 2014 25,4mm-660mm-8°
Bremsen Formula K24 180mm white (K24)
Schalthebel SRAM X9
Schaltwerk SRAM X9
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo Team 44/32/22
Sattel Scott
Sattelstütze Bio AL2014 light 30,0mm 400mm
Kassette SRAM PG 980 11-34
Kette Shimano XT
Naben Bionicon by DT Swiss
Felgen Alexrims SX44 black
Speichen DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4 (fold)
Farbe  braun


----------



## Trasher_one (3. Oktober 2009)

und wieder nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (6. Oktober 2009)

und wieder nach oben


----------



## Trasher_one (8. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar


----------



## Trasher_one (11. Oktober 2009)

So, die Letzten Stunden sind angelaufen. 


Bieten Bieten Bieten


----------

